# Hun and Sharptail numbers



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Our group will begin our annual week-long ND hunt around November 12th. There have been quite a few postings on pheasant hunting success this year, but we're wondering what other hunters are concluding about Hun and Sharptail numbers this year. Whether you target these species or shoot them as a sideline to pheasants, we would be appreciative to hear your assessment of comparative Hun and Sharptail numbers from the last few years and this one.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bob, JMO that sharptails fared way better than huns during the hatch. There are many single grouse which is an indicator, but also small coveys, which showed some success. In EC ND the hun hatch was miserable. Good luck to you guys when you come here and post up hunting stories and pictures please! It's always good hear the tips and tricks, and also see the dogs in action.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

You guys must be diehards to hunt sharpies that late in the season! After about the 20th wild flush on sharpies in November and December, I know it's time to hang up the scattergun...


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

"Diehards"? Well, not really. As NR's with limited opportunities to hunt in ND and with anywhere from 4 - 7 guys' schedules to plan around, our one trip a year to ND typically falls in mid November. We have always targeted pheasants, but enjoyed opportunities to hunt and shoot Huns and Sharps when possible. Now that I'm retired, I would like to come back to ND in September or early October, when the Sharptail hunting is best. So, maybe next year . . .


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Duckslayer100 said:


> You guys must be diehards to hunt sharpies that late in the season! After about the 20th wild flush on sharpies in November and December, I know it's time to hang up the scattergun...


and break out the 22 :sniper:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

You have to change tactics in late season and work heavier cover. The birds don't see you as soon and you get closer shots. The downside is you may not see as many birds.


----------

